
Stats of recent layoffs at Lightbend (Akka, Scala) just after 25MM funding round - AheadOfTime295
https://www.lightbend.com/company/news/lightbend-closes-25m-funding-round
======
AheadOfTime295
Stats of recent layoffs at Lightbend (Akka, Scala) just after 25MM funding
round

An analysis of what could be going on
[https://twitter.com/scala_ninja/status/1248368141765193728](https://twitter.com/scala_ninja/status/1248368141765193728)

Layoffs announced so far. If you know more, please share, to understand the
big picture.

\- Lightbend Senior Product Director
[https://twitter.com/cblitz/status/1247646609518800902](https://twitter.com/cblitz/status/1247646609518800902)

\- Lightbend Solutions Architect
[https://twitter.com/jeremy_daggett/status/124758596801136640...](https://twitter.com/jeremy_daggett/status/1247585968011366400)

Headcount reductions, Scala Compiler team at Lightbend
[https://twitter.com/adriaanm/status/1218183512290988034](https://twitter.com/adriaanm/status/1218183512290988034)
[https://twitter.com/StefanZeiger/status/1247940329447268353](https://twitter.com/StefanZeiger/status/1247940329447268353)

After layoffs and internal transfers, Compiler team includes
[https://twitter.com/lrytz](https://twitter.com/lrytz)
[https://twitter.com/retronym](https://twitter.com/retronym)
[https://twitter.com/SethTisue](https://twitter.com/SethTisue)

Headcount reduction at Lightbend, Scala Build Tool (sbt)
[https://twitter.com/eed3si9n/status/1247918244926758913](https://twitter.com/eed3si9n/status/1247918244926758913)

Announcement of recent hire (Q4 2019)
[https://twitter.com/dwijnand/status/1196335768173785088](https://twitter.com/dwijnand/status/1196335768173785088)

Related: What's next for Scala
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22830779](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22830779)

